# Copley Bird Mania



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it!! He looks so fierce in that 2nd picture!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Stunning photos-*_they're awesome.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, that is his game face. It's hard to take low tide photos, bc he and Finn are just blurs way out on the horizon line usually.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Wow!!!! You always have WOW pictures Jill...I could look at them for hours and always be smiling, feeling like I'm in that field at sunrise or at that beach with these beautiful dogs you photograph.
Thank You


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww, thanks so mucn!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic picture, you have a wonderful talent for sure. Copley looks so intense..WOW! These pictures should be framed, all I get from my two are butts and blurs. I need lessions on picture taking..waaaa


----------



## Elliot'sMomma (Jun 30, 2011)

Love the upper lip in the first picture


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow!!!! what great photos!!! All I ever get is a blurry picture......:no: You should enter the second one into a contest or something


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

gotta love that boys intensity!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

2 hours of springting up and down the 2 mile long beach- I wonder how many miles he puts in?


----------

